
Trex: A package manager for Deno - buttercubz
https://github.com/crewdevio/Trex
======
olouv
Why write the executable with an upper-first letter? Looks quite silly and not
professional imo.

~~~
buttercubz
it's really a problem that the first letter is upper?

~~~
Celeo
Not really for people who have their shells configured to auto-(de)capitalize
the name of a command or binary, but for those that don't, it's a departure
from what's normal. It's easily solved through an alias or similar, but still:
why introduce the impedance?

~~~
mercer
Agreed. I'm a heavy CLI user and I can't remember a single one being upper-
case.

------
LibertyBeta
So, to me, this just looks to wrap the import map functionality with a nicer
cli.

For the same number of times as in days I'm torn on wether this is good.

On one hand, it's a bridge for node people and adds some nice comfort tooling.

On the other, it means you don't get to really understand how packages and
bundling are supposed to work.

I may just end up writing a post on this tonight.

~~~
29athrowaway
It also reintroduces one of the main problems of node back into deno.
[https://youtu.be/M3BM9TB-8yA?t=581](https://youtu.be/M3BM9TB-8yA?t=581)

~~~
buttercubz
not really since it is around imports map something native to deno, the
purpose is to make it something familiar like npm

~~~
29athrowaway
npm should not be a model to be imitated. npm modules make security audits
impossible.

~~~
buttercubz
Trex currently uses deno.land/std, deno.land/x, nest.land and any repository.
nest.land provides a blockchain-based service, we just take the way npm is
used for our CLI. Trex doesn't try to look for the same npm issues, we just
take the import maps and create a tool to manipulate them in a friendly way
for those who already know the nodejs ecosystem

------
29athrowaway
Was not one of the main motivations for deno to not use a package manager?

~~~
desert_boi
I believe so. I always wondered why `go mod` existed until we had dependencies
break fairly frequently from a certain domain and were forced to vend the
dependency.

~~~
tatef
Indeed, this is a massive issue with any url based imports. Because Trex
supports nest.land, this is not an issue. nest.land is actually a first-of-
its-kind blockchain module registry and CDN. Because we use the blockchain for
storing modules, they can never be deleted or altered in any way. This also
means that they are permanently and indefinitely resolvable from the web.
Because of this, module vendoring is no longer an issue!

------
kalium-xyz
I don't understand the point of this. The Deno runtime is its dependency
manager, so having an external one is redundant.

------
stoops
Don't make me type shift on the command line. It makes my pinky finger hurt
after a long day.

~~~
moron4hire
How often are you installing packages?

~~~
gkoberger
I do it a ton. I don't write production code much anymore; it tends to be
quick scripts or little one-off apps. So I probably type `npm i ...` a few
times a day.

Plus things like `npm install` on pull requests, etc.

------
buttercubz
What is Trex?

is a Package management for deno similar to npm but maintaining the deno
philosophy. packages are cached and only one import_map.json file is
generated.

------
blakesterz
I don't know how trademarking naming works, or if they would even care, but
Trex is already a big Composite Decking manufacturer. They have trex.com.

~~~
Keverw
IANAL but from my little bit of research on trademarks it's not the same
industry, so not likely a confusion... Don't think anyone would think a
company that creates Deck and Software were the same. Kinda like they have
Docker containers and Dockers pants.

